# مساعدة فى مصنع مشروبات غازية



## amjamj (20 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ...
عندى بحث عن مشروع مصنع مشروبات غازية وارجو من اى احد يمتلك شي بالخصوص مساعدتى واكون شاكرة جدا له .. والله لا يضيع اجر احد


----------



## هيثم مهندس صناعي (20 أكتوبر 2009)

Salem 3likoum
whichi kind of information you need please ,
best regards


----------

